# Foto aus Video holen!



## foxx21 (29. Mai 2003)

Hallo Leute!

Ich denke ihr wisst wie man einen Print von einem Video machen kann, bei mir geht das nämlich nicht weil ich nur ein schwarzes Bild bekomme wenn ich zum beispiel den Mediaplayer ablichten will. 

Brauche ich da ein eigenes Programm oder wie läuft das ab?

adio


----------



## lohokla (29. Mai 2003)

Ja, mit der Print-Taste kommst du da nicht weit. Kommt dann immer auf den jeweiligen Datei-Typen an: 

- Für mpeg's und avi's benutzte ich immer 'Power DVD' (hat eine eingebaute Capture-Funktion), falls du das nicht hast, kannst du auch das freeware-Porgramm Virtualdub (http://www.virtualdub.org) nehmen (Da kannst du das Bild mit 'STRG+C' in die Zwischenablage kopieren oder den gesammten Film als Einzelbilder speichern).

- Für mov kannst du den QuicktimePlayer nehmen auf 'Datei' > 'exportieren'. Kannst ja auch mal probieren ob man damit auch aus mpegs und avis cappen kann.

Ach bei der Gelegenheit hab ich aber auch mal eine Frage an die anderen: Wie kann man aus einen schreibgeschützten mov (die Option 'exportien' ist deaktiviert) cappen?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Mai 2003)

Du kannst die Videos auch capturen, indem du vorübergehend DirectX
deaktivierst und dann einen Screenshot machst. Ohne DirectX wird zwar
die Performance bescheiden, aber dann wird das Video nicht mehr als
"Overlay" dargestellt.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## kasper (16. Juni 2003)

> Für mpeg's und avi's benutzte ich immer 'Power DVD' (hat eine eingebaute Capture-Funktion), falls du das nicht hast, kannst du auch das freeware-Porgramm Virtualdub (http://www.virtualdub.org) nehmen (Da kannst du das Bild mit 'STRG+C' in die Zwischenablage kopieren oder den gesammten Film als Einzelbilder speichern).



Wenn man bei VirtualDub 'STRG+C' klickt kommt man ins Menue wo man die Videocodecs aussuchen kann.
Um das Bild in die Zwischenablage zu kopieren, musst man entweder
'STRG+1' (Copy source frame to clipboard)
oder
'STRG+2' (Copy output frame to clipboard) drücken.


----------



## Tim C. (17. Juni 2003)

Ausserdem kannst du, wenn du eventuell sowieso mit Adobe Premiere deine Videos schneidest, über das Tastenkürzel _Strg+Shift+M_ oder Datei -> Zeitleiste exportieren -> Einzelbild (hab jetzt mal geraten, wie das in der deutschen Version heisst), den momentanen Frame exportieren.


----------

